# Gloves



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm slowly trying to work through my fear of bees and decided I'll go out and start helping work the bees, but I am getting a full suit. The question I have is about gloves. The beekeeping gloves with the sleeve, even the smallest size, are bulky and the elastic around the top of the arm is still loose on my tiny arms. I had read that leather batting gloves work well, are snug fitting and are pretty sting proof. Has anyone had any experience using batting gloves? And what about the spandex knuckles and such? Can the bees sting through that area? Or any other ideas for more snug fitting leather gloves that are sting proof?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I generally don't wear gloves, but did when I first began keeping bees. I liked wearing the disposable nitrile gloves. My friend always wears playtex dishwashing gloves. Both are nearly sting-proof. 

Haven't tried batting gloves, but I think any glove like that would work. The only problem with batting gloves is that your wrist isn't covered. Might consider something like isotoner driving gloves that cover a bit more of your wrist.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare and I both wear Pig skin gloves we buy at Home Depot. right now my pair has a very good layer of propllis on the fingers and thumb.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i wear goat skin gloves and mine are also covered with propolis but i put a pair of vinyl gloves over them, so they arent sticky. i use rubber bands at my wrists to keep my sleeves down over the tops of the gloves.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I have only used gloves one time ,, but my hands will have a layer of propolis on them after working hives ,, I found nail polish remover takes it off ,, my two daughters laugh when the grand daughters wanted to know were there remover was ,, they told them they just joined the club .. when they were home , I all ways took there polish and remover , to use on the cars that I worked on . (( insurance recovery cars ))


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I use those long-cuff yellow kitchen gloves. You can hold onto stuff very well and they are relatively inexpensive. HOWEVER, honey or something in the honey breaks down the rubber/latex gloves...


----------

